# Pokemon NSFW 18+ Adventure



## YumiYums (Jan 30, 2022)

In one universe, pokemon were little creatures that wielded magical powers and commanded the forces of nature, where 10 year old battled against eachother for the supreme title of being a pokemon master. However, in this universe, things took a bit of a...different turn. In this universe, there was a war. A war between two species so similar yet so different...people, and pokemon. In this universe, pokemon were anthropomorphic, meaning they had bodies similar to humans while retaining animalistic characteristics, but they still had their natural mystical powers, powered by their natural urges to seek out sex. Humans on the other hand were born without powers, and had to compensate for that with advancing and wielding technology. Because of this lack of natural defenses, humans often made excellent prey for horny pokemon to jump and use till they were satisfied. But it was inevitable that these two sides clashed, and soon a fierce conflict arose that spanned the entire super continent that made up the world's land mass.

After hundreds of years of war, the humans finally managed to turn the tides against the pokemon with the invention of the Pokeball, a device made from the mysterious Appricorns that enabled humans to capture pokemon, trapping them in these portable containers. Humans went on a manic spree, catching any and all pokemon in their path. Soon, the situation became desperate enough that Arceus, queen of all pokemon descended onto earth and talked with the human representatives...after a few pokeballs failed to capture her of course. A deal was struck between the humans and Arceus, to end the conflict and preserve both sides, and what was known as the Arceus Accords was formed. It put in the laws that govern pokemon societies even now, 3000 years later. It essentially boils down to these key points:


Humans are to be the dominant species on earth, so long as they never attempt to wipe out pokemon again.
Pokemon can and will still be caught in pokeballs by people, but only by humans proving themselves capable
Only humans who have achieved a respectable age within society, so named as 18 years of age, are eligible to freely wander and capture pokemon
Pokemon must be cared for by those humans who capture them in all manner of needs
These 4 rules became the foundations upon which our world today was built. Humans continued to expand and advance, reaching greater heights than thought possible with the aid of pokemon. Soon, pokemon and people were woven tightly together, their needs and functions inseparable from one another. Still, humans and pokemon crave challenge and conflict almost as much as they crave sex, which is why it came as no surprise that the job of Pokemon Trainer came into existence 2500 years ago. Pokemon trainers were those dedicated to bonding with their pokemon and raising them into powerhouses for the purpose of competing with others in the now popularly termed Pokemon Battles, a sexual compition in which two competing pokemon try to make the other submit and orgasm first.

But enough about the ancient history, I can tell by how your eyes are glazing over that you've stopped listening at this point. Let's get straight to the point then. Hello, I'm professor _____________, the pokemon professor of this region, and I've been informed that it's your 18th birthday. As is customary, I've come to offer you the chance to be a pokemon trainer.


----------

